# New Moderator!



## Dave

Talk Cockatiels has been growing, and it was just about time to bring on another moderator. So we did just that! I'm happy to announce TC's newest moderator is:


*lperry82*


:clap:Congratulations! :clap:​


----------



## lperry82

Thankyou so much


----------



## Renae

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Congrats!!


----------



## srtiels

YAY!!!!...Congratulations.


----------



## lperry82

Thankyou


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Yay!! Congrats Lindsey


----------



## Cockatiel love

Definatly well deserved, always freindly and the perfect person for the job  Well done


----------



## Rainbow Tiel

Wow congrads.


----------



## lperry82

Aww thanks guys


----------



## 4birdsNC

Congrats. Well deserved


----------



## Woodstock

From what I've read of your informative and kind posts to everyone here, you are well deserving of the appointment lperry! :thumbu:


----------



## roxy culver

Congrats Lindsey!!! You deserve this!


----------



## MeanneyFids

congrats! know you will do well to help everyone out!


----------



## lperry82

aww thanks everyone :blush:


----------



## crinklepot

Congrats Lindsey


----------



## lperry82

Thanks crinklepot


----------



## leeisme

Conga rats L perry!


----------



## shelagh

Awww...I haven't been on in quite a while, and I'm so happy to log back in and see you're a mod, Lindsey. Grats! <3


----------



## Jm8714

Yeah! Congrats!


----------



## lperry82

Thankyou


----------



## Virtue

All right!


----------



## birdlover4life

Woohoo Lindsey  Good job!


----------



## lperry82

Thankyou


----------



## Christine

Congrats! You have been very helpful to me as a newbie so I know you will be great for the job!


----------



## littletiel

Congratulations!


----------



## Belinda

You'll be good moderating you're always on the ball with those pesky spammers! ;p


----------



## lperry82

Thankyou


----------



## Zamion

Grats to you!


----------



## lperry82

Thankyou Zamion


----------



## steven.c

Congrats


----------



## lperry82

steven.c said:


> Congrats


Thankyou


----------



## klash

Fully deserved, would have given it to lperry ages ago, always helps me  <3 thnx

would husband/wife

lulwut?


----------



## lperry82

awww thanks klash :blush:


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Yay Congrats Lindsey You Deserved It! You Always Help Everyone


----------



## lperry82

crazy4tiels88 said:


> Yay Congrats Lindsey You Deserved It! You Always Help Everyone


Aww thankyou :blush:


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Your Welcome You Have Helped Us In Many Ways You And Susanne Both And We Give Many Thanks To All You Moderators!


----------



## mitch2006

congrats lperry 
you deserve it..
thanks for all the help your giving us all
:thumbu: :tiel2:


----------



## lperry82

mitch2006 said:


> congrats lperry
> you deserve it..
> thanks for all the help your giving us all
> :thumbu: :tiel2:


Aww thankyou


----------



## nkeith2

I haven't been on here much lately, but it is a nice surprise to see you as a moderator now Lindsey ^_^ Big congrats goes out to you and I know you will do a fantastic job moderating the forums here


----------



## lperry82

nkeith2 said:


> I haven't been on here much lately, but it is a nice surprise to see you as a moderator now Lindsey ^_^ Big congrats goes out to you and I know you will do a fantastic job moderating the forums here


Aww thankyou


----------



## Codyandme1

Cockatiel love said:


> Definatly well deserved, always freindly and the perfect person for the job  Well done


I agree, Congratulations!!!


----------



## lperry82

Oh wow thank you  iv been a mod for quite some time now


----------



## meaggiedear

lperry82 said:


> Oh wow thank you  iv been a mod for quite some time now


Lol. And you do a fantastic job!


----------

